# Fantastic Island (dedicated to Horn à 8)



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2016)

This demo composition is mostly dedicated to the Horn Ensemble (8) in a more epic genre. Hope you like it.


http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Fantastic Island.mp3


----------



## Luke W (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice. Great dynamic flow and feel.
Quietly epic


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey Guy,

I have listened to to your track. The whole track doesn´t evoke in me having a feeling for a "fantastic island" scenery so far, it feels like more a military scene with heavy armory and soldiers or something in that directions. Ecspecially that beginning with that mellow broad chords on the brass.
I also feel that the orchestration could somehow a bit to be improved at some spots in the beginning. While your brass section in the beginning does this broad chords (which feel also a bit static), your ostinato is eaten e.g. at 1:17 min by the brass. I think that is a dynamic (brass) or balance thing. I think the cliffhanger at 1:38 comes also a bit sudden firing out a lot of what you have, its dynamic ff is a little unexpected and the parts before could serve that climax in a a better way. Maybe you could prepare that build a little more that it serves that peak more fluently?
.
As this track is aimed to be epic, I don´t know if you did that intentionally but I miss a melody, not that epic music always needs that, still here we have some brass chords, an ostinato and some drums. I don´t get so much an idea of a theme in the beginning. Maybe you could add a melody on trumpets / Trombones somewhere.

At 1:50 around your track starts to show where you come from, and I appreciate that, then the track starts to get good to my ears and leaves the epic genre. Though: that´s where the track begins to leave the epic genre completely because the writing isn´t anymore idiomatic epic at that moment.

Structurewise there are issues for several different reasons. I think when you aim the epic genre, you have to work with idiomatic structures and typical build ups from that genre, and this track doesn´t serve that at all.
I still think that the second half of the track is interesting and nice to listen to. Because you have a very good sense for orchestration, colors and dynamics. (before somebody asked if I mean this serious: I know guys other works and I appreciate them).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2016)

Luke W said:


> Nice. Great dynamic flow and feel.
> Quietly epic



Thanks Luke!

Hey Alexander,

This track is not aimed to be "epic", just more in the epic genre, as I stated in my opening. It's inspired from epic elements, and decided to have some fun with it, develop it my own way, not be stranded in the typical epic mould, if you see what I mean, which has been done to death. I imagined various scenes, and some unexpected moments, as at 1:38, some creature suddenly appears, I don't know and maybe the opening has something to do with military scene, I thought it sounded cool actually. I agree, not everything sounds great, it's less my area, but my point is, it's not meant to be a Hans Zimmer epic scene, even though I'm a fan of his craft, and if one makes comparisons with the typical genre, I have dramatically failed. Having said that, I think you have some valid points, but I wouldn't change it to fit a standardized style. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 20, 2016)

Guy, I like that you've loosely modeled around a genre and yet you've still allowed yourself free reign to be creative with it. That's the way music creativity should be. Its sad when someone feels they can only imitate or copy precisely rather than allowing themselves the freedom to explore new ideas and new territory. The beauty of creativity is that it has no such conformities and boundaries.


----------



## Carles (Aug 20, 2016)

Guy Bacos said:


> and if one makes comparisons with the typical genre, I have dramatically failed


If that's any manner of failing, then I'm glad that you've failed because I like it as it is


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 20, 2016)

I think it's great and very restrained. Works well and the overall production is really good.


----------



## Kony (Aug 20, 2016)

I really like this track and totally get a "Fantasy Island" vibe from hearing this


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 20, 2016)

Guy Bacos said:


> Thanks Luke!
> 
> Hey Alexander,
> 
> This track is not aimed to be "epic", just more in the epic genre, as I stated in my opening. It's inspired from epic elements, and decided to have some fun with it, develop it my own way, not be stranded in the typical epic mould, if you see what I mean, which has been done to death. I imagined various scenes, and some unexpected moments, as at 1:38, some creature suddenly appears, I don't know and maybe the opening has something to do with military scene, I thought it sounded cool actually. I agree, not everything sounds great, it's less my area, but my point is, it's not meant to be a Hans Zimmer epic scene, even though I'm a fan of his craft, and if one makes comparisons with the typical genre, I have dramatically failed. Having said that, I think you have some valid points, but I wouldn't change it to fit a standardized style. Thanks for commenting!



Allright. Not that I thought you intended to do another epic genre zimmer esqued track. The second half of the track is definitely more to my taste.
PS: Your snare seems to my ears a bit very much behind the rest. How do feel about the balancing (Horns in the beginning)? I think there are also just some issues regarding the lower mids which tend to build up a lot, I sense a lack of presence in the highs as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello Guy,

The track Sounds Great !

Are you using Dim-Brass for the 8-horns ? or ... ? 

Thanks for sharing,
Muziksculp


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks guys!


muzilkscup, Thanks! I used Horna à8, built in chords, I didn't know they existed, I probably overused them giving a bit of a static effect, on top they're only in root position, but I think I did not too bad with this patch I accidentally came across. I'm sure others don't know it exist either. The nice thing is that the chord is already nicely balanced.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 21, 2016)

Guy Bacos is an unapologetic romantic. I can hear your "voice" in about two measures or sometimes less. Always thought out, always lovingly produced.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 21, 2016)

Hope you enjoy the new mix. (Same link)

@thanks Jieff and dgburns!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 23, 2016)

Guy Bacos said:


> Hope you enjoy the new mix. (Same link)
> 
> @thanks Jieff and dgburns!




I did enjoyn the second version a lot and it is imho very well composed and usable in a movie sequence. Keep us suprised with new compositionn


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 23, 2016)

Guy Bacos said:


> Anyone?


Most likely Guy, the ones that can actually give you solid feedback are the ones that match your skills and knowledge of composing/orchestration. I certainly am not one of them yet(which is not to say I don't have a view or a good sense of music) therefore what you maybe ask for is not something I can give you advice on. A 2nd or 3rd year student cannot give specific advice to a graduate student (as an analogy off course).

I will state again that in my view your craft is of a very high quality, and even though I don't always like everything you write, I certainly see the craftsmanship and versatility in your work. So this is what I will say here too.

Edit: I actually learned from the chords that VSL products have in several libraries how to divide chord notes within a strings section f.e. So the a8horn chords I specifically haven't seen/used yet, but certainly te strings/appasionata presets.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the additional comments, much appreciated!

Silence-is-Golden, Actually, the most important comments to me comes from the less knowledgeable people, simply because it comes straight from the heart. I have very knowledgeable friends who gives me tons of feedback, and believe me, I can take criticisms, I'm still here after 8 years, and that's how I improved over this time, but some people are better at communicating their comments to their fellow composer, others find more satisfaction in the school teacher approach... What can you do?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 23, 2016)

I may not fully understand the question you ask. Do you mean what can I do regarding taking or giving feedback? what I can do compositional, or my approach with fellow composers? Sorry, but I cannot deduct the gist of the question you pose.

My main idea when embarking here on vi-control was to learn faster the art of creating virtual orchestrations, by using others willingness to share their experiences within these realms. Meeting fellow composers (not necessarily in the film/media direction) who are willing to give constructive feedback was my hope as well. But I understand many here are also earning their main income from this work, which means I cannot ask more of their time then everyone is freely willing to give.

Since I have not any composer in my personal vicinity that create music with these vi's I liked the idea that there was a community of people who were willing to go through each others pieces and could give specific pointers as to what could be done differently, or what classic composer would be best studied because of similar phenomena in the created music, or what orchestration technique to employ, etc.
And luckily there are here some good composers/musicians from whom I have received useful feedback, whilst also seeing that there are many people here with many different aims which makes it very diffuse at times what to ask and what not.

And thus my at times wondering what you asked from this community, as I believe you to be very self sufficient & driven because of the high degree of accomplishment I hear in your works.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 23, 2016)

A slight misunderstanding here, when I rambled off, I was referring to the 2nd poster on this thread. Oops.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 23, 2016)

Okido, all cleared up!


----------



## Blakus (Aug 23, 2016)

Beautiful work Guy, really enjoyed this - lovely writing, beautiful space and restraint.


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Guy,

I'm having a listen now, and I really do like this. It definitely does have a nice buildup - I really do like the strings introduced about 1 minute into the piece. As for the style of piece that you've written in, you haven't overdone or overstated anything, it's quite in good balance- I think it's great! May I ask, is that the Dimension strings that come in at about 1.00? Whatever vsl strings they are, I think they sound great! I've got all of the orchestral ones, the chamber and the appassionata libraries [not the muted ones though], so I was curious to what library and what articulation is used there. I'd love to know if that's ok. I think you've done a great job! I'm going back to have another listen!! Real sense of romanticism here - great! 

best,

Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, just had another listen. Wonderful creation here Guy


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 25, 2016)

actually, just had a 3rd listen! Really enjoyed listening to this Guy


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 25, 2016)

Listen to it while at the beach (not noisy) for another time and like it a lot Guy


----------



## Jorgakis (Aug 25, 2016)

Really like this "laid-back epicness", the horn-choir, very cool and relaxing. I don't like the trumpet and the strings somehow, but it's a problem I have with vsl I think(the WW are the best ofc). I always like sections like 02:50, I would have appreciated if there was more Guy Bacos in it, some more odd harmonies or melodies, that's what I always like about your stuff:D. But it's just a personal taste, I know it doesn't always have to be like that.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 25, 2016)

Blakus said:


> Beautiful work Guy, really enjoyed this - lovely writing, beautiful space and restraint.



Thank you Blakus, means a lot!




Steve Martin said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> I'm having a listen now, and I really do like this. It definitely does have a nice buildup - I really do like the strings introduced about 1 minute into the piece. As for the style of piece that you've written in, you haven't overdone or overstated anything, it's quite in good balance- I think it's great! May I ask, is that the Dimension strings that come in at about 1.00? Whatever vsl strings they are, I think they sound great! I've got all of the orchestral ones, the chamber and the appassionata libraries [not the muted ones though], so I was curious to what library and what articulation is used there. I'd love to know if that's ok. I think you've done a great job! I'm going back to have another listen!! Real sense of romanticism here - great!
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Steve!

At 1 min, the upbeat strings are Dimension strings doubled with a low vol of appa violins. The reason for this was because of the very thick horn texture in the opening, horns à8, so the dimension strings alone sounded a little thin, but doubling it with 10-20% appa balanced it out. In normal times I prefer to use some solo strings as additional support to dimension in a unison line. Actually, there is a bit of solo strings as well here, but very slightly, I forgot, just for some additional expression, here and there. In this demo, I focused more on the horns à8, had I put even more care in the strings, I think I could of got a warmer sound, I wasn't totally satisfied, but your comment is well appreciated and maybe they're better than I thought. 




Steve Martin said:


> actually, just had a 3rd listen! Really enjoyed listening to this Guy



I guess it's a good sign. Thanks for sharing this with me!



Thorsten Meyer said:


> Listen to it while at the beach (not noisy) for another time and like it a lot Guy



I really appreciate this, thanks! Was on the beach of Cape May 2 weeks ago, I settled to listening to the waves.  




Jorgakis said:


> Really like this "laid-back epicness", the horn-choir, very cool and relaxing. I don't like the trumpet and the strings somehow, but it's a problem I have with vsl I think(the WW are the best ofc). I always like sections like 02:50, I would have appreciated if there was more Guy Bacos in it, some more odd harmonies or melodies, that's what I always like about your stuff:D. But it's just a personal taste, I know it doesn't always have to be like that.



I'm glad you liked to horn-choir section, the demo was more intended for this section, soft horns à8. The trumpet used was trumpet à6, I rarely use it, I usually work with other combinations, it didn't bother me, however, I agree the violins could of had more warmth, I didn't spend much time on them for this demo. It's also a remote style for me, I think I suck at writing anything epic (modern), JW or Hans Zimmer style, I don't have that knowledge, but as any other style, I use it as influence. I appreciate your comment about the use of my melodies and harmonies, I'm also looking forward to getting back on a more familiar territory.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Aug 26, 2016)

This just proves what I’ve always suspected of you Guy, that you can step into any style of music and do it with aplomb and craftsmanship par excellent.

Your self-expression when it comes to the art of music really knows no bounds and what I admire most about your music (and there are several aspects I admire) is that you are not afraid to think and write outside the box. You add touches of your own style and some aspects of avant-garde without alienating the listener; still drawing them in to hear the essence of your music. I guess this is due to your romanticism lurking within which someone here had pointed out earlier in this thread.

At any rate, bravo again. Keep them coming!

Cass


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Cass for this kind feedback! Getting so much caught up into making everything as perfect as possible, you tend to lose focus on the positive aspects of your work, an unhealthy habit at times, especially on the long run. So your post is well appreciated!


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Guy,

thank you for filling me in with those details. Very much appreciated you doing this.

best,

Steve


----------

